

Object-Disoriented Programming - hitonagashi
http://www.shamusyoung.com/twentysidedtale/?p=9557

======
shadowsun7
Cached:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Ahttp%...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.shamusyoung.com%2Ftwentysidedtale%2F%3Fp%3D9557&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-
US:official&client=firefox-a)

------
paol
For me what killed C++ above all else is how incredibly 3rd-party-library
hostile it has turned out to be.

The article covers a bunch of stumbling blocks that are external to the
language, but there are at least as many in the language itself.

It wasn't deliberate of course, but a million little decisions and unadressed
problems in the language ended up conspiring to create a miserable experience
when assembling systems from libraries. This may not have been a very big
problem 20 years ago - I suspect the current culture of many small libraries
as building blocks didn't really exist then - but today it's a show stopper.

~~~
samstokes
How about the way that the standard doesn't specify the linker's name
mangling, so many linkers do it in mutually incompatible ways, meaning you
can't use a library linked by one linker with a main program linked by
another.

------
wheaties
I can't believe www.dead-link.com is being squatted. Who in their right minds
wants to name their product or have their product be associated with dead
link?

~~~
exit
clairvoyants

------
krosaen
I used to love C++ until I realized powerful languages existed that didn't
require you to read several books (e.g Scott Meyers effective C++ series) in
order to avoid shooting yourself in the foot.

------
lelele
> I program in C++ for a living. I loved doing it in my late 20′s and early
> 30′s, but over the past few years I’ve gotten fed up with this language and
> its cryptic aggravating bullshit.

I feel your pain, my friend.

------
S_A_P
I can't tell you how many times I have googled an issue only to have #10(?)on
his list happen to me. Nevermind I figured it out myself... A damn dirty trick
that is.

------
naba
the link seems to be down at the moment

